# I'm publishing (YOUR) furry literature.



## Klace (Jun 13, 2012)

DELETED


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 18, 2012)

This looks very promising. ^^;
Do you mean you will be printing stuff? Or will you hire some other company to do it?
It sounds great, I don't have any work myself but good luck. C:


----------



## Faustus (Jun 18, 2012)

Presumably this is the same deal as discussed in this thread:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/120663-I-m-publishing-(YOUR)-furry-literature


----------

